# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  شروع برنامه نویسی

## tux-world

سلام
کسی می تونه برنامه نویسی رو کم کم یاد بده ؟ تو محیط gnome البته .
حدقل بتونیم یه پنجره درست کنیم . کسی پا پیش نمی ذاره ؟

----------


## tux-world

این تمام آموزشهایی هست که پیدا کرد
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK+

http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GTK+ProgrammingTips.html

*http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/index.html

*http://wingtk.sourceforge.net/ishan/glade.html

http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/how...n/button.shtml

----------


## hamid206

اینجا هم مطالبی خوبی در موردش هست
http://www.gtkforums.com/
http://gladewin32.sourceforge.net/

----------

